# Confused please give advice



## Grateful12

BFP on internet cheapie yesterday afternoon
BFN internet cheapie this morning
Digital says not pregnant today
Took digital apart and clearly two lines..


----------



## Kiwiberry

I've never personally taken a digital test apart but from what I've read they always have two lines, confusing I know right? :(

Good luck when you test again though!


----------



## Grateful12

Thank you it’s just so confusing! 
AF is late I have symptoms but not all tests are positive and I’d imagine with AF being late they should all be positive by now


----------



## Mummy23beauts

All digitals have 2 lines hun.. can see the line on your Ic.. maybe use a different brand? Or ask your doctor if they can do bloods?


----------



## Grateful12

Used a different brand. BFN. 
I don’t understand..


----------



## Kiwiberry

Could be a chemical hun or maybe you ovulated later than normal?


----------

